# Built a Socket 7 System - Resurrecting the Past!



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey all! I decided to build a "Legacy" system. It's an 'ol socket 7 rig w/ the following:

Asus something or another motherboard. AT and ATX connector.
AMD K6-2 500MHz
256MB PC100
MGA 2MB PCI Video card
No hard drive *yet*
Creative CD Drive
460 watt ATX PSU

What do you guys think? Not bad for $5 total cost yet, eh? Someone I know was going to get rid of everything, but I bought it for $5! Now all I need is a cheap case to house this all!


----------



## Disparia (Nov 12, 2007)

That would have been one bad-ass S7 system back in the day 

Need to pick up an AWE32 ISA sound card (I've heard that it's a better choice than the AWE64 for older SB16 games). Of course, this is if you play on making it an old-school game box.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

My graphics card is 220/150 clock, which is pretty good for being ancient, and 2MB! LOL.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2007)

"460 watt ATX PSU" - Why do you need that much power for this antique.  Probably just connect to a 2 D batteries 

I still have the PSU that came with my K62-500 PC.  Do you want it?  Its still working but the fan is loud.  You pay shipping and its yours.  It even helped me to overclock that bad ass cpu to 600 mhz on that small ass heat sink at some 2.8V if I rember it correctly.  Worked for about a year before the CPU was retired.  It even powered a 64MB PCI card that I used to play Age of Empires.

I am keeping the CPU and mobo since that is my first CPU.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

Your system makes me want to tear up inside because of it all.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

LoL, suraswami. I don't think that 2 D batteries would work 

YGPM


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

then hows a 9volt?


----------



## strick94u (Nov 12, 2007)

I just found a k6-3 450 3 levels of cache woo hoo


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2007)

ok.  CPU its 2 V, Ram is 2.2V, mobo is 12V?, HDD is 5V.  VC is 12V.  May be 4 9V batteries keeping some buffer.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

AMD Made a K6-III?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

That makes me want to find the parts and try that out! I bet i could set up a rig for the batteries. 
  3991vhtes, where did you find all the parts?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

I got everything from someone I know. It was going to just sit in a box, and collect dust forever, so I was like "I'll take it all for $5".

1,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I got everything from someone I know. It was going to just sit in a box, and collect dust forever, so I was like "I'll take it all for $5".
> 
> 1,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats! Damn that friend... I have two places around where I live to try and find something like that. I might as well go and take a road trip this weekend for the stuff... or pricing at lease!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL, guess I'm one of the lucky ones, who has the right resources to get stuff CHEAP CHEAP ! 

Sorry if I'm bragging


----------



## patton45 (Nov 12, 2007)

yep i have a k6 III 550 mhz and a 650 mhz it was based on the k7 it was just better more cache and stuff


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

Its all good. I can't wait to see how it runs... and pictures... PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Nov 12, 2007)

you COULD use it for a small file/ game server.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think it would be able to handle being a game server. A file server would be better.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

Oc it and see!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't load windows.  Use Linux.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

That is a good thought. that way it won't hold down the computer any.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2007)

And if you find one more antique like that make it a cluster and do parallel processing.  That will be a kick ass cluster server.


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2007)

I believe Linux cluster doesn't need identical hardware like windows.  I wanted to try but didn't get enough time.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

What exactly is a cluster server?


----------



## suraswami (Nov 12, 2007)

Its redundant hardware doing multi processing or covering each other.  Used mainly for critical systems where even few minutes of down time is not acceptable.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that for me


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

thats really something you can do.. Sounds fun


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2007)

This is bragging!


Most users ever online was 3,211, 11-08-2007 at 11:00 AM.
Cold Storm, 15th Warlock, 3991vhtes, Aeon19, AndyBroke, ARTT, asabaraba, AsRock, Austin, Azn Tr14dZ, bcracer220, bruins004, Chewy, Conti027, Darksaber, DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E, Dr. Spankenstein, DR.Death, ductwork, eternaljammer, Exceededgoku, EYTANF, fafa21, Fox34, FreedomEclipse, graysky, hat, Hawk1, HiddenStupid, Homeless, indybird, JC316, Jizzler, JrRacinFan, knaff, kwchang007, Lt_JWS, mandelore, Mandown, MAXLD, mdashoot, Metal-Head, mitsirfishi, MSA70camaro, musiu, Mussels, N-Gen, newconroer, nguyenpeter76, oldcrank, patton45, Paulieg, peach1971, Plug, pt, radiant, rangerone766, Ravenas, RCoreyD+, repository, revin, Ripper3, Rurouni Strife, Schmuv, Sean_B, selway89, sinclocker, SmoKie McPott, sneekypeet, Solidus J2K, solitaire, Sonicklubb, sparkyjohnson961, SpeedyVT, springs113, steelkane, suraswami, teamtd11, Tech9, techie81, The Haunted, TheCrow, Thermopylae_480, TonyStark, traffic, trog100, trt740, twicksisted, Vampire.hexen, wabbitslayer, WarEagleAU, watts289, wazzledoozle, Wile E
Total members that have visited the forum today: 682

 I'm number one!!!!! 
    you just got the stuff!


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 13, 2007)

Jesus gently caress 1991...

I propose that once built, it should be overclocked until it bursts. Maybe ata max oc, you could run windows xp solitaire ...

Chris


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 13, 2007)

I won't overclock it. My mobo doesn't support OCing. At least I don't think so. 

I think I fried the PS/2 ports, so I can't use a PS/2 Keyboard anymore. I need a USB one, but I don't have an adapter, or a USB Keyboard


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I won't overclock it. My mobo doesn't support OCing. At least I don't think so.
> 
> I think I fried the PS/2 ports, so I can't use a PS/2 Keyboard anymore. I need a USB one, but I don't have an adapter, or a USB Keyboard



Use clockgen!


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 13, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Hey all! I decided to build a "Legacy" system. It's an 'ol socket 7 rig w/ the following:
> 
> Asus something or another motherboard. AT and ATX connector.
> AMD K6-2 500MHz
> ...



I still have that case we discussed over AIM, if you're still interested, we can negotiate an agreeable price .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 13, 2007)

@ PVTCaboose1337 - I *would* try it, but I can't use my keyboard, and CMOS battery is dead, and I'll have to reset everything in BIOS before it'll let me boot. 

So until I get a adapter, I think I'll just use my other system.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 13, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I still have that case we discussed over AIM, if you're still interested, we can negotiate an agreeable price .



It has to be a microtower. The motherboard is insanely small. lol.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 13, 2007)

I can go to the dump tomorrow and see if they have one .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2007)

LMAO, a cardboard box? 


or or, build a case out of lego's!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 13, 2007)

DAMMIT! I threw away my legos last night 

jk


----------



## hat (Nov 13, 2007)

Fold on it! Yeah dude, use this one, and set it to do only small wu's. That's what I'm doing with my Celeron 500 box.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 13, 2007)

LMFAO I still have two of these rigs sitting around somewhere. Not sure what my motherboards are, but I know they are SiS 530. I have about 192MB of PC100 too.


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 13, 2007)

Methinks that we simply _must_ start another thread to get 3991 some new gear. Then he must OC it to an epic clock rate.

All in favour say w00t.

chris


----------



## JC316 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol, I have a friend that has one in the attic. K6-2 450MHZ Voodoo 2 and 64MB or ram. Ah the good ol days of Half Life and Tribes.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 13, 2007)

The K6-III is WAY FASTER than a K6-2.  Try the upgrade. Be warned, there is no thermal control, and the K6-III fry very very easy.

This happened to me: a $200 K6-III fried (at stock), and I never bought AMD again.

PS. These retro machines make GREAT fileservers, NAS or backup devices.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 13, 2007)

I own two P1s on an AT boards..running 90MHz and 100MHz one with 64mb and the other 32mb of ram..one with 2mb graphics and one with around 16 I believe. I used to use them for word processing around 2 years ago...now they're just in a box. But all this made me want to get em out again lol


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 13, 2007)

Run FreeNAS if you want a nice fileserver.


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 13, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Run FreeNAS if you want a nice fileserver.



I'm guessing that a 2 thousand year old MB doesnt have support for 48bit LBA, so unless you want to string a bunch of drives together, or just use less then 127gb on a single drive, I don't see the point.

Chris


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 13, 2007)

> person above making technical smoke and mirrors


Just stick in a $5 PCI IDE or SATA controller  doh!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 13, 2007)

Mobo only has 1 PCI slot. That's occupied by my grafix card 

I *could* use a ISA one


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow mine both have 4x PCI and 3x ISA slots


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cardboard box as a case is just fine...  I use it for my PIII...  been running for a year solid.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 14, 2007)

Screw it into a wood board, and hang it like a hunting trophy .


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, I'd rather have it in a case


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 14, 2007)

BTW, could some one find me a cheap case that's microATX? thanks.

by cheap I mean like $10. Thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811145077
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811145004


----------



## Steevo (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I still have my old X86 with turbo button case around if you want that.


It used to house a Soyo board and 350Mhz K6-2 after quite a upgrade. I even hooked up the turbo button so the light would come on.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 14, 2007)

Kool I know I still have a 500 on a gigabyte board,, it ran good on a diamond viper V770, I still have that modded with a bigger heat sink,, Hope it runs good for you.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 14, 2007)

Did the turbo buttons actually work? I've never seen a difference with mine


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

Jizzler said:


> That would have been one bad-ass S7 system back in the day



What do you remember about the socket7 days?
2mb video?
256mb of ram?

My last socket7 was a
K62-450
512mb of ram
Ati Rage Fury Pro
don't forget my 56k modem! 

That was a bad socket7


***********
Cool build, I love going back and building old machines... Just threw together an old 486 dx4 100 myself.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 14, 2007)

I have far too many old systems like this kicking about!

P166 on intel 430VX mainboard, 64mb edo ram, 12mb Voodoo 2, 8mb savage 4, SB awe 32 (which is about 14 inches long! ) Good system in its day!

K6 300 128mb SD RAM (PC-66) on a TX pro AT/ATX board. Basically the worst board ever, the intel board was much quicker in terms of memory performance

K6/2-450 192mb PC100 SD-RAM on some MSI "Aladdin 5" motherboard. Has an AGP slot but only AGP version 1 which hardly any cards work properly on. (my TNT 2 never did)

Found running legacy stuff problematic on anything newer than the P166, the K6 had dos conflicts with the onboard sound and the K6/2 450 just wouldn't play much at all.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 14, 2007)

I forgot to mention: I'm using an intel cooler on it


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL- 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=268439


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 15, 2007)

Update - The mobo is a PCChips M585LMR

it looks like an asus, that's what I thought it was.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 15, 2007)

aximbigfan said:


> I'm guessing that a 2 thousand year old MB doesnt have support for 48bit LBA, so unless you want to string a bunch of drives together, or just use less then 127gb on a single drive, I don't see the point.
> 
> Chris



You guess right but you conclude wrong. You can buy a PCI controller for $5 and connect drives to that. Besides, often support from the BIOS isn't required, software takes over the task. All HD manufacturers have tools to do it. Plenty of options.

Oh, and if some Dutch users wants a S7 machine, I still have one lying around, too lazy to throw away. Might also have other old junk in my closet next to my skeletons. Feel free to replace the garbageguy


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 15, 2007)

too bad I can't get one of them cards 

I only have 1 PCI, and 1 ISA. Is there a ISA Controller card?


----------



## Necrofire (Nov 16, 2007)

Slap it into a fish tank and fill it up with mineral oil. 

No don't, a wood case would be cool though...

BTW, those two cases are terribly ugly.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 16, 2007)

Right now, it's in my case that I modified. Baby AT Mobo in a ATX case


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2007)

You got to love the code name! Chomper...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 16, 2007)

There's no L2 Cache. I thought the Chompers had 512kb L2 cache? Well, my uncle's K6-2 350 Chomper had 512kb in his Compaq Presario 5070.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 26, 2007)

No, there was L2 cache on the motherboard.


I can had has none on the ASUS I got, but my old Soyo had the twin 512K chips. It made little difference if I remember correctly. Megahurts made more difference to those chips.


----------



## omser (Nov 26, 2007)

anybody want a "Cyrix 150"???


----------



## Pyeti (Nov 26, 2007)

i love rebuilding these old systems. i was bored the other day and rebuilt my k6-2 500 system and my celly 300a one


----------



## omser (Nov 26, 2007)

also have a P4 2.8 system and an Athlon 3800 duel core. Both recently rebuilt and working fine. i have a commodore 64 with a faullty power swiitch


----------



## Pyeti (Nov 26, 2007)

those arent THAT old tho lol coz nothing beats installing 95 on system youve just rebuilt


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 26, 2007)

Update:

I moved the setup to a new case, and there was a metal standoff that was touching a solder joint on the mobo, and i didn't realize it. I turned it on, and everything went haywire. The CPU died 

Now it's using a Pentium 120MHz. On Windows XP Home Edition. LOL.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 26, 2007)

Steevo said:


> No, there was L2 cache on the motherboard.



that is teh sux0r, as my mobo doesn't have any cache on the board.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 27, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Update:
> 
> I moved the setup to a new case, and there was a metal standoff that was touching a solder joint on the mobo, and i didn't realize it. I turned it on, and everything went haywire. The CPU died
> 
> Now it's using a Pentium 120MHz. On Windows XP Home Edition. LOL.


All I can say is
  You da man!
    How is the 120 handling xp?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2007)

If the board is still good I have a few K6's laying around. 



Will it give you anything like beeps with no CPU in?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 27, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> How is the 120 handling xp?



Unstable


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 27, 2007)

Steevo said:


> If the board is still good I have a few K6's laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it give you anything like beeps with no CPU in?



Nothing. No beeps, no POST. The CPU is dead.


----------

